# When HT prog' doesn't work



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Just read GAsGirls post and would like too raise the following.The programme works as far as I know in about 80% of cases thus leaving 20% where the prog' is not effective for various reasons.When someone posts a negative response to the prog' they are asked to try it again or listen to favourite sides again I guess as reinforcement,might be wrong on that. But surely there has to come a time when it is said that "sorry the programme has not worked try something else".My background is in the pharmaceutical industry and non invasive cardiovascular medicine techniques,when I used to speak to surgeons and medics and they said that they had tried a therapy on Mrs Smith and it had not worked we had to say sorry that it didn't work but sometimes although not always, suggest an alternative.I am under the impression that this does not happen here but I beleive that it is important that we sometimes have to hold our hands up and say you have tried HT but it is not the answer for you.Just to say I have gained many benefits from the prog'and continue to do so and would, and do, recommend people suffering with IBS to try it, but it is not a panacea.The above is in no way negative to the programme just a thought.I'll go now while the goings good.







Peter


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

there are other HT programs and other behavioral methods and the program could be odified, I would think. tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Peter, you bring up a valid point and sometimes the HT does not work as well or maybe at all on some people. When were saying try it again it is usally for a second time. I have seen people do it the second time and it has kicked in, in part because were all diffferent and for some the subconcious maybe harder to make changes or because something is going on in someones life and they may have not gotten the full benefits of the program. There is also the possiblity they won't respond to HT. In someways I monitor and know some peoples situations somewhat when I recommend trying again. If it doesn't work after the third time, then its probably not going to help much more. It maybe helping people at different percentage wise also and even help ten percent is a good thing even though a person would be much happier if it was more. So after the third time, I would recommend one in person or a cbt therapist for concious thoughts. I personally don't give up easy myself and I would hate to see someone not get benefits from them if they didn't try it a second time to know for sure. Especially because I have seen people respond the second time around. Another part is its not hurting anything and at the least is a relaxation technique that is likely to also help sleep.So I do understand what your saying, were just trying to make sure people do get the most out of it, before retiring from it and trying something else. Sometimes also like I said I may be aware of reasons to try and give the program another shot. By the third time however I would say its probably good to try the CBT or some other good therapies, I feel some people may respond to CBT or others if not the HT.Again, like I said sometimes I know reasons for suggesting it again. Sometimes things are going on in peoples lifes and this may effect there progress in some ways, it may also be helping something else more because it works on priorities first and so I may recommend it again after that problem is better maintained and for the second time to address the IBS more. For example it may reduce some high anxiety the first time, but the IBS symptoms are still pronounced and the second time, with the high anxiety reduced the tapes will have more impact on the IBS symptoms hopefully. Just as an example, but there are more.Hope that helps.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Many thanks for above responses has put it into perspective.Hope no one thought it was a negative post.Peter


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I didn't, jb2. Thanks for raising the question.


----------

